# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Spoedvraag!! Pil vergeten...

## nonny1989

Hallo Ik heb een vraag over de pil, ik weet normaal heel goed hoe alles werkt maar ik ben nu toch een beetje aan het twijfelen over iets, ik ben 5 dagen voor mijn stopweek mijn pil vergeten, ik heb hem toen ongeveer 12 een half tot 13 uur later ingenomen, 1 uur later dan mag dus, heb dat gelaten voor wat het was omdat ik dacht dat 1 uur heus niet het verschil zal maken in je laatste week,ik slik al ruim 9 jaar trouw de pil, was echt een uitzondering dat ik hem vergat en ik ben ook gewoon ongesteld geworden dus kan ik dan aannemen dat er niets aan de hand is? ik heb namelijk nu zondagnacht onveilige seks gehad met mijn vriend, tijdens mijn menstruatie dus, ik moet dinsdag met een nieuwe strip beginnen, is er een kans dat ik toch zwanger kan worden door die 13 uur te late pil? Ik heb gelezen dat je in je stopweek eigenlijk niet zwanger kan worden tenzij je een vroegtijdige eisprong hebt en de spermacellen die nog bereiken als ze nog leven, spermacellen zouden 4 dagen in het lichaam kunnen overleven? zit hier een kern van waarheid in? ik heb gewoon een 28 daagse cyclus, kan ik er dan vanuit gaan dat ik pas een eisprong op de 14e dag heb? Ik zit te twijfelen om alsnog een MAP te halen maar omdat ik in mijn stopweek zit wil ik niet onnodig de hormoonhuishouding verstoren en heb gehoord dat de MAP best slecht is voor je lichaam, Ik zou hier graag wat meer duidelijkheid over willen hebben, het is vast een warrig verhaal dus vandaar even op een rijtje:
* is 13 uur later echt slecht en ben ik dus eigenlijk al helemaal niet meer beschermd?
* heb ik nu kans op zwangerschap door seks tijdens stopweek?
* is de MAP een optie als je in je stopweek zit?

----------


## Oki07

Ik weet het niet zeker. Volgens mij had je eigenlijk geen stopweek in moeten lassen, maar nog 7 dagen door moeten slikken. Ik zou even de assistente bellen. Mijn ervaring is, dat zij alles noteert en overlegt met de arts en dat je 's middags terug kunt bellen.

----------

